# Gelaskins has front now!



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Imagine my surprise when my bookshelf Gelaskin arrived today--with skins for both the back and the front!  I thought that Gelaskins for the Kindle only covers the back, so it was a very nice surprise.  I love the bookshelf picture and am excited about getting the front covered too.  Still waiting for my Kindle to arrive...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent surprise!  Let's see it once you get it on your soon to arrive Kindle!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Its about time, that was silly, only a back skin 
I bet its lovely now!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

What a nice surprise!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh snap! I love gelaskins!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! Would you mind please posting pix when you have put it on your Kindle? I'm really curious to see what they look like "for real" and get an idea of the thickness.

Thank you


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Me too! Me too! I want to see pictures! 

I always liked the look of the bookshelf gel skin, but never considered actually buying it because there was nothing for the front.  

Does anyone know how much thicker the gelaskins are compared to the Decal Girl vinyl skins?


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay I just took a pic of the front but am realizing that I need to put the pic on a webpage or something in order to show it here...I will try to get to figuring something out later today.

It took me AT LEAST 20 tries to get the cover on the back, and it is still not perfect as it is a wee bit too much to the left.  Even though I tend to be a perfectionist, I think I am going to leave it the way it is!  I was impressed with how much "abuse" the skin took while I was peeling it on and off numerous times.

Fortunately I got the front skin on good enough on the first try!  The pic I took doesn't have the tabs (next page, home, etc.) covered but I think I will go ahead and cover them now that I have "memorized" the tabs and what they do.  I'll take another pic and show both the tabs uncovered and covered.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

That's fantastic! I loved my Gelaskins Bookshelf skin, but I had to replace it with a DecalGirl skin because I needed something that covered the front. 

Of course, since I only got the DecalGirl skin a week ago, I'll have to wait a while before I get an updated Bookshelf Gelaskin.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, that was kind of weird when it was for the back only.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay I am hoping that this link works...can't figure out how to get it to show up here without having to click on the link.

This is without the tabs covered. I haven't covered them up yet. Let me know if anyone wants a pic of the covered tabs once I get them on...


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Oops I don't know what happened...

trying again...

http://picasaweb.google.com/findheidi/Kindle?authkey=Gv1sRgCKGY1Ine_-uJfQ&feat=directlink#5374884514429787026


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks nice! I don't have a skin on my K2 (the white doesn't bother me) but I like the idea of a book image, and the protection that this skin would provide.

I'd definitely like to see pictures with the tabs covered once you've done that.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Piglet, these skins look very nice indeed  !


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the picture!

After seeing it, though, I'm glad I got the DecalGirl skin. I don't really like the way the Gelaskin does the cutout around the keyboard, and the Bookshelf skin is really busy. 

I think I'll pick up the Bookshelf skin for my netbook instead, it needs something new and pretty anyway.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is the front of my Kindle in all its glory--all tabs are covered now.

By the way, meglet, I also have the Bookshelf GelaSkin covering my netbook. I also have the book that the Bookshelf picture came from. Can you tell that I love the Bookshelf picture?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

piglet said:


> Here is the front of my Kindle in all its glory--all tabs are covered now.
> 
> By the way, meglet, I also have the Bookshelf GelaSkin covering my netbook. I also have the book that the Bookshelf picture came from. Can you tell that I love the Bookshelf picture?


There's a book? Do tell!

I totally understand the love for the picture, when it was on my Kindle I would just sit and look at the picture and try to figure out what all the titles meant, instead of actually reading a book on my Kindle!


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Funny I am still trying to figure out what some of those titles are referring to!

Hopefully I can get the link maker to work so you can see what book started the popularity of the Bookshelf picture:


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Your gelskin looks great! I really like the Bookshelf picture, too, and never knew it was based on a book. Thanks for the info. Happy kindling!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

piglet said:


> Funny I am still trying to figure out what some of those titles are referring to!
> 
> Hopefully I can get the link maker to work so you can see what book started the popularity of the Bookshelf picture:


Thanks for the link. The books sounds good. I wish I could get it on Kindle.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

piglet said:


> Here is the front of my Kindle in all its glory--all tabs are covered now.
> 
> By the way, meglet, I also have the Bookshelf GelaSkin covering my netbook. I also have the book that the Bookshelf picture came from. Can you tell that I love the Bookshelf picture?


I love this Bookshelf GelaSkin. They also have it for the KDX.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like how the Gelaskin leaves a thin white border around the edge of the skin... that's my biggest complaint about the Skinit.com product... it goes right to the edge, and if not applied PERFECTLY you will see small portions of white border here and there but NOT everywhere. I either want a thin white border ALL around or NOT AT ALL!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cute skin.Love how it looks!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice skin!


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Where did you find the bookshelf skin with front & back? Amazon has it listed as back only.

TIA (it looks awesome!)


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks all for your comments about my skin.  I am loving it!

I got this through Amazon, and yes, Joan Marie, it did clearly say that only the back was covered.  I was so surprised when I opened my package!!  At first glance I thought that they accidentally sent me a cover for a laptop!


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Piglet, that is my favorite skin but didn't order it bc it was the back only. Does it have any purple in it?


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

So btw, I emailed Amazon to confirm that the bookshelf skin has a front & a back. They emailed me back today that it is back only? How did you get a front?? Is it available elsewhere?


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know of any other place to get the GelaSkins for the Kindle other than Amazon.  It think it's weird that the GelaSkins' website doesn't sell skins for the Kindles.  Like I said, I was fully expecting to get only the back skin, as that was what it said in the description.  You may want to contact the folks at GelaSkins and see what they have to say.  There is a little bit of purple scattered on the front and back skins but not much.


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Piglet. I wonder if the complaints caused Amazon to add the front skin to the package. I can't see paying $18 for just a back! Anyway, I have emailed Gelaskins and should hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Just following up...heard back from Gelaskins and Amazon has been shipping both front & back "Bookshelf" skins for 2 weeks. If you recently bought a back, they will exchange it for a set. Also, they are releasing new patterns of Kindle skins at their website (and probably Amazon's too) within 2 weeks.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh that is great news! Glad to hear that GelaSkins will have Kindle skins available on their own site!  Thanks for updating us Joan Marie!


----------

